# Largest US Family Has 17th Child



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2005)

Largest US Family Has 17th Child


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 17, 2005)

are the slavic missionary church reformed? 

Congrat's to the family!!!


----------



## cupotea (Dec 17, 2005)

Ah, that's nothing (relatively speaking).

William Phips' poor mother had 26 children!!


----------



## street preacher (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd have to question them being the largest US family...I know plenty of families that are close to that and wouldn't doubt if there are some that have more than that.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 18, 2005)

17 children. man, I am sorry for those parents when they get grandchildren. If each child makes 2 children, they would have 34 grandchildren. They therefore have to remember 17+34 = 51 names.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 18, 2005)

Actually 68 names...17 names of their children, 17 names of spouses, 34 names of grandchildren (at least!)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2005)

It's perhaps a little easier to remember names in George Foreman's household. He has 10 children (5 boys and 5 girls):

George Jr., George III, George IV, George V and George VI, Freeda George, Georgetta, Michi, Natalie and Leola.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 18, 2005)

Please tell me you are kidding!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Please tell me you are kidding!



 Nope!


----------

